# Can I claim medical expenses that were covered under HSA?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I have an HSA at work - this is a plan where I put in pre-tax money and can use it to cover medical expenses that aren't covered under my regular benefits. 

For example, my regular benefits cover $200 for vision expenses every two years. If I spend more than that, I can then take it out of my HSA (if there is money available) and it's not taxable.

My question is - for expenses that I'm paying out of my HSA - can I still claim these as medical expenses for taxable purposes? I'm thinking not, since I'm already getting a tax benefit from the HSA itself.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

The Health Spending Account [HSA], works like coordination of benefits in the sense that it pays the portion of the claim that your regular plan did not cover as the vision care example you noted, so if you're not out of pocket, there is nothing to claim.

Did I understand your question correctly?.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

We claim the Premiums that we pay when we winter down South, plus any expenses we incur that were not covered by OHIP.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> The Health Spending Account [HSA], works like coordination of benefits in the sense that it pays the portion of the claim that your regular plan did not cover as the vision care example you noted, so if you're not out of pocket, there is nothing to claim.
> 
> Did I understand your question correctly?.


No. The money in the HSA is money that I've contributed. So when I make a claim against the HSA - I'm paying for the expense with my own money - so I am out of pocket.

The issue is that I contribute to the HSA with pre-tax money and withdraw post-tax, thereby making a profit equal to my marginal tax rate on every medical expense.

Using the HSA is a huge tax break, which is why I'm inclined to think I can't claim expenses paid for by my HSA on my tax return.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> No. The money in the HSA is money that I've contributed. So when I make a claim against the HSA - I'm paying for the expense with my own money - so I am out of pocket.


I believe it gets confusing because many Co.'s now allow employees to get the contributions as pay if not contributed into the HSA. As you point out, the fact that those $ are contributed pre-tax probably means you can't deduct as medical expenses come May.

Curious to know the official word.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> The issue is that I contribute to the HSA with pre-tax money and withdraw post-tax, thereby making a profit equal to my marginal tax rate on every medical expense.


I got you! I had thought that the money in your HSA account had been contributed by your employer. 

I am inclined to think like you, that if the dollars in your account are non-taxable, that you can't make claims against that account. Your HR rep. should have a definitive answer.


----------

